# Hip-hop fans here?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh yes, I am a huge hip-hop head here. I really like my Gang Starr, Public Enemy, Pete Rock and CL Smooth, etc.

Even the greatest hip-hop needs audiophile love.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Though I haven't kept up with the new artists' names, hip-hop is the best workout music for me, especially at the right tempo.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Nope. Too repetitive.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I WAS A HIP HOP FAN but now since it went down hill i leave it alone today.The music today lacks meaning & purpose.It sounds to negative to me full of murder violence mayhem & sex.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

mtmailey said:


> I WAS A HIP HOP FAN but now since it went down hill i leave it alone today.The music today lacks meaning & purpose.It sounds to negative to me full of murder violence mayhem & sex.


I stick to the positive old school songs... and there's always Jurassic 5.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

I used to be, the only artist I listen to regularly is MF DOOM


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Piwikiwi said:


> I used to be, the only artist I listen to regularly is MF DOOM


Word up there man!


----------

